# DD DK sucht eine Raidgilde (Blackrock)



## Suki2000 (2. August 2010)

Hallo,

suche jetzt seit 2 Monaten eine Raidgilde mit meinem DK auf Blackrock, bis heute keine Gefunden daher poste ich nun mein Gesuch hier im Forum. Ich war zwar noch nicht mim DK Icc wegen Av´s aber mit meine Jägerin und Schamane beide auf Rexxar.

Hier ihre Arsenallinks als Beweis:

Jägerin;

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Rexxar&cn=Shar%C3%ADya

Schamane;

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Rexxar&cn=Tharrag

Was ich zu bieten habe?

Raidkenntnis von Classic - Wotlk.

Naxx; Clear
Pdk; Clear
Icc ; 11/12

Richte mich nach denn Raidzeiten und Lootregeln. Bin so gut wie jeden Tag on.

Zu mir Persönlich.

Alter: 25
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Guten Pc, Ts 2 und Ts3 aufen Pc und ein Funktionierendes Headset.

P.s: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten^^


----------

